# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of April 2007

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

  *** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

  *** You will receive a special title and badge

  *** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Meet up with the Easter Bunny, do with him wat you will. Come back and report what happens.



Find a tree and merge yourself with it so that you totally become the tree

----------


## Adanac

These both sound awesome. I think I will actually try to do them&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

What do you mean, "Do with him what you will?"  Like steal all his candy?  Un-hide his eggs? 

Well I guess rabbit-violence is bound to happen, so I see you are just accepting it ahead of time-- probably wise.

I&#39;m getting to work.

----------


## TripleX223

i usually forget wht i want to do in lds, but ill try the bunny thing, the tree thing sounds kinda weird, wht if i become some evil tree?

----------


## ivey

_So, in preparation for today, I decided to attempt the tasks last night. I succeeded early this morning with the beginner task, and posted it into my DJ earlier:






			
				Anyway, back to last night, I was attempting to visualize the Easter Bunny, and trying to figure out how to find him. It occurred to me that the bunny I was seeing in my mind&#39;s eye was the mall one. So I went with that. I visualized myself at the mall as I started falling asleep. At some point I was in an office, and making copies on a copy machine. I knew that if I started making copies of body parts (like my hand, face, etc) that I&#39;d become lucid. WTH?? IDK, but anyway, so I did that.  Just as I was about to rip my clothes off (again) to sit on the machine (I have issues...), I saw the Easter bunny&#39;s face peeking at me through a cubby on the other side of the desk I was at.

I was like, "OH YEAH&#33; The LTOTM&#33; HEY&#33; Easter bunny&#33; Come over here&#33;" He started hippety-hopping away. I chased after him. "Come here, you Easter Bunny&#33;" I was on a wild hare chase, apparently. I never did catch up to him, because I woke up. But I feel that I completed that task. It was to find him and do whatever you want. ::shrugs::[/b]
			
		


For anyone interested, I attempted the advanced task, but failed as of yet:






			
				SO having done that, I really wanted to attempt the advanced LT. As I fell asleep, I concentrated on becoming Lucid in a meadow with a tree. When I fell asleep, I found myself in front of the property of the house we had that burned down when I was 16. (It&#39;s an empty lot). I was in front of a tree there--not the one that actually *is* there, but a smaller one. I think I just became lucid somehow and decided to try the advanced task. I stepped forward toward the tree, and I think I just got my belly and the front of my legs kind of into the tree, but not actually "into" the tree. I woke up. It was kind of a pickle, because my usual method for staying asleep is to spin in circles, and I couldn&#39;t do that, as the tree was rooted. I&#39;m sure in the next couple of nights, though, I will complete the advanced task. [/b]
			
		


Just to make sure, I may have "oopsed" on this--I didn&#39;t want to forget my dreams, so I posted the task in the DJ earlier today... before the tasks were posted. I did wait until last night to attempt these because I didn&#39;t want to do them too early. Was this okay to do, or if (in the future) something like this should come up, should I keep my big mouth shut until the tasks are posted?_

----------


## gguru1

I&#39;ve been meaning to attempt transforming myself into a flower lately, so a tree wouldn&#39;t be too much of a stretch I dont think.

----------


## Man of Shred

Will definately have to try the tree one&#33;

----------


## Pyrofan1

I did the both one last night (lucid parts in blue)
You don&#39;t want to read this if you like the easter bunny

I was reading my book on Arabic and noticed that it was written in Hebrew. I knew that it was a dream. I went outside and saw the easter bunny in a meadow. I went up to him, grabbed his basket of eggs and threw it to the ground. I then impaled him on a tree branch. I then cut his head off with an ax. I took his head and threw it into a group of small children who went screaming off. I then jumped on a tree and my body became part of the tree. I then killed a bunch of hippies who were calling me their king. I then woke up

----------


## Moonbeam

> I may have "oopsed" on this--I didn&#39;t want to forget my dreams, so I posted the task in the DJ earlier today... before the tasks were posted. I did wait until last night to attempt these because I didn&#39;t want to do them too early. Was this okay to do, or if (in the future) something like this should come up, should I keep my big mouth shut until the tasks are posted?[/color][/i][/b]



I don&#39;t think anyone saw it until it was April, so don&#39;t worry.

And triple X:  think Ents&#33;  Not Wizard of Oz&#33;

----------


## Lunalight

> I did the both one last night (lucid parts in blue)
> You don&#39;t want to read this if you like the easter bunny
> 
> I was reading my book on Arabic and noticed that it was written in Hebrew. I knew that it was a dream. I went outside and saw the easter bunny in a meadow. I went up to him, grabbed his basket of eggs and threw it to the ground. I then impaled him on a tree branch. I then cut his head off with an ax. I took his head and threw it into a group of small children who went screaming off. I then jumped on a tree and my body became part of the tree. I then killed a bunch of hippies who were calling me their king. I then woke up[/b]



Were you the one whose leprechaun shot himself?

----------


## Pyrofan1

> leprechaun shot himself?[/b]



No, my leprechaun said I was sexually harassing her.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Were you the one whose leprechaun shot himself?[/b]



That was ThisGuy.

----------


## Casualtie

The Easter Bunny one was expected, but that tree one..

..sounds very fun to try. I think I will. Nice idea whoever came up with it&#33;

----------


## metcalfracing

Does it matter what type of tree? Specifically, can I be a banzai tree?

----------


## slimslowslider

A banzai tree? Is that one that commits suicide?

----------


## metcalfracing

... no, actually its the really small one that I have on my coffee table...

----------


## Seeker

You guys are getting too bogged down in the details   ::D:   Be creative here, let&#39;s see what you&#39;ve got&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## slimslowslider

Metcalfracing - Cool&#33; Does your small banzai tree charge fearless into battle against overwhelming odds?  ::wink::  


WOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum: 
Tried and failed the task the advanced task&#33;  

Was trying to get home through some ghetto - no buses, taxis not stopping, crackheads loitering etc. Went into a shop for something and noticed a newsapaper article about how this area was the new murder capitol of the world.  Something spooked me into an LD (the gang converging from all sides?) - rather than kicking arse I remembered the task - but this was full-on concrete jungle - no trees.  So... flew up to a roof and sat on a low wall - I thought I was bound to see one... but no.  So then I thought "Seeker surely won&#39;t mind if I just merge with this parapet instead?  Its bound to count because it&#39;s inanimate matter - much harder than a tree&#33;"  (seemed to make sense at the time) I bounced back a few times, then got part of my body inside (although I could hardly say &#39;merged&#39; - which I imagine to be more psychological/spiritual...) Anyway - then I got confused and wondered if maybe I wasn&#39;t dreaming afterall, so I did the nose RC for the first time ever, and it was so funny I kept doing it - for a minute or so&#33;  It sounded (and felt) like one of those footpumps with two valves, crossed with Darth Vader.   I wondered what my body was doing whilst this was going on and got confused again - because although I was doing the RC I wasn&#39;t holding my dream nose with my dream finger and thumb - and wondered if perhaps my sleeping body was doing that?  So I checked-in on my body *DOH&#33;* Felt the sun on my face and heard my partner moving about - tried spinning but I was past the point of no return.  Woke up. 
The end.

----------


## Seeker

> I did the both one last night (lucid parts in blue)
> You don&#39;t want to read this if you like the easter bunny
> 
> I was reading my book on Arabic and noticed that it was written in Hebrew. I knew that it was a dream. I went outside and saw the easter bunny in a meadow. I went up to him, grabbed his basket of eggs and threw it to the ground. I then impaled him on a tree branch. I then cut his head off with an ax. I took his head and threw it into a group of small children who went screaming off. I then jumped on a tree and my body became part of the tree. I then killed a bunch of hippies who were calling me their king. I then woke up[/b]



You do know that you should probably be seeking professional help, right?   ::D:

----------


## TripleX223

wouldnt it be funny if he wasnt dreaming?

----------


## l3xicon

Well a very interesting thing happened to me this morning,

I was lying in bed, trying to induce a WILD, I was imaging this very picturesque view, full of trees, birds, flowers and a river, I imaged myself hugging a tree, because the task of the month was to merge with a tree and was wondering how, when I was dreaming, I would do it, this lapse in concentration for a bit though me into my dream state, I thought to myself "awesome prepped and ready to go" in a moment&#39;s thought my arms began to sink into the tree and my skin turned the same colour as the tree. When the full process of the merger was completed, which felt like my body was bussing all over, the tree went in to this beautiful bloom and I was looking at 3rd person at me, the tree.

A very interesting experience, thanks for the task.

Now just that damn illusive bunny  :smiley:

----------


## Lunalight

This may or may not cut it, you be the judge:  

( I skip the first part because it has nothing to do with trees, read my DJ if you want to see it) I was right back on the street.  I remembered the LTOTM and came to some trees that were in the middle of the road.  I thought for a second that I should merge myself into bigger trees, but then decided against that.  I stepped up to one and merged myself into it.  I stayed in there for a second, able to see out the back of the tree and unable to move.  I tried to move my arms,(branches?) and was pushed out.  The tree grew two glowing red eyes.  The other six (I counted) trees did the same.  They started to chase me.  I yelled, "TORCH&#33;" (I&#39;ll just burn them up, right? WRONG&#33 :wink2:   The trees caught on fire and continued to chase me.  I felt the dream fading again and spun.  I had another FA, and put my head through another window.  But then I remembered that I had to go to school, so I forced my eyes open.

----------


## ivey

_Aw rats&#33; I was excited to see what my bunny with wings was going to look like........_

----------


## WindsOfPlague

always have to include the holidays..
this one should be interesting.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I had already considered doing the tree thing, on my own. Cool that it&#39;s a lucid task.   ::content::   I&#39;ve been feeling up trees for about a week now in preparation.

And that poor Easter Bunny. Do with him what you will? lol Hope we have no one with a beastiality fetish on the board for EB&#39;s sake.

----------


## Pyrofan1

> You do know that you should probably be seeking professional help, right?  [/b]



  ::wink::

----------


## GeetarGod

The tree one sounds mega trippy... im not sure if i have the skill... and thats not the kind of thing that you can make happen by pulling a magic wand out of your pocket... this will challenge me muchly... i like it. It will improve my skills insanely if i can pull it off.

----------


## naikou

"Merge yourself with a tree", hmm... Does it count if the tree eats you? I mean, technically, if it ate you, you _would_ "totally become one with the tree".

----------


## PNG_pyro

But you would also be _dead..._

----------


## Seeker

> "Merge yourself with a tree", hmm... Does it count if the tree eats you? I mean, technically, if it ate you, you _would_ "totally become one with the tree".[/b]







> But you would also be _dead..._[/b]



 ::D:  FUNNY&#33;&#33;  ::D: 

I guess I had thought of it more like walking up to the tree and letting your dream body kind of melt into it, but, if you can accomplish it by letting the tree eat you....     ::shock::  Sound painful though.

Hmm...thinking of tasks involving Veuns fly traps....

----------


## ivey

_...

But who wants to be tree poop?_

----------


## i_speel_good

> Well I guess rabbit-violence is bound to happen[/b]



You just got inside my head   ::evil::  
I just noticed the new tasks are on.
I&#39;m gonna try either one or both of them tonight.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Pyrofan...

I did seek professional help. The only good thing that came from that was the shrink now owns a yacht... paid for by me.  

I don&#39;t have any animal love issues. I&#39;m perfectly content rubbing up trees.   ::wink::

----------


## gguru1

> _...
> 
> But who wants to be tree poop?_[/b]




tree poop = oxygen  :tongue2:

----------


## i_speel_good

> That was ThisGuy.[/b]



  :Oops:   ::evil::  :yumdumdoodledum:    ::evil::   :Oops:

----------


## Twoshadows

I just completed both lucid</span>.



Then I saw my family waiting for me. My dad (who is dead) was there.

Seeing my dad triggered lucidity. I went up to him. I thought "It&#39;s been so long". 

I reached out and took his hands and noticed the way his skin felt.

I put my face to his and gave him a gentle kiss on the cheek. It felt so real. Just like it would have in real life. I almost forgot what I had wanted to be doing in a lucid dream. I just wanted to enjoy being with my dad.
But then he said something to me about my mom. I looked over at my mom, then my sister. Then I remembered.

<span style="color:#8B0000">"C, you have got to come with me to find a tree&#33;" I ran out the building. She called after me, "Don&#39;t you want to take the car?"

I said, "I don&#39;t have time--any tree will do. There&#39;s got to be one close-by."

I ran out and saw that I was in a plant nursery. I looked around and saw no trees--just smaller plants.

Then I looked on a top shelf and saw a small tree in a pot. I jumped on the shelves and started to climb. The customers didn&#39;t like what I was doing and started to complain. I ignored them. I made it to the top where the tree was only to find out it was more of a vine. It was quite small.

Disappointed, I jumped back down and took off running.

I was now in a park. I saw over to the far end what looked like a big tree. When I got to it, though, I saw that it was hollowed out into a kids&#39; play place. I could hear kids laughing inside and the  splashing of water. At first I thought I would still try to hug it. But I realized that it was dead. I didn&#39;t think I could merge with a dead tree.

Finally in the very corner of the park I was a medium sized cottonwood. I ran to it. It&#39;s trunk wasn&#39;t very big (diameter of only 10 inches or so) but I grabbed ahold of it and started hugging. I hugged and hugged.

Then I started asking myself what "merging with a tree" was supposed to feel like. Had I merged yet?

I opened my eyes. I could see my shadow holding the tree. I figured as long as I could see my shadow separate from the tree I hadn&#39;t "merged". So I kept hugging, occasionally opening an eye to look at the shadow.

Finally I started to feel dizzy. I could tell something was finally happening. I couldn&#39;t see anything recognizable, and I felt like I was hanging upside down.

"I merged, " I told myself.


Then I thought about the basic Task. I was still dreaming. I figured I might as well try that one as well. As soon as I thought that I was back out of the tree and back to just hugging it.

I let go and looked around. There seemed to be some sort of Easter activity going on at the park. I guessed that they had had an Easter Egg hunt earlier. I saw a paper plate on the ground by a picnic table which had a picture of a pink Easter Bunny on it. 

I started running again. I tried to decide if I was looking for a real bunny, a cartoon bunny, or someone dressed up as an easter bunny. I decided that which ever one I found I would count it.

I finally looked over and saw an Easter Bunny sitting in a chair. At first it looked like a person in a costume. But as I got close I could tell it was much too small for that.

He had just finished talking to a child. When that child left, I said to him, "Hello, Easter Bunny."

"Hello", he said back in a robotic sort of voice.

I couldn&#39;t think of anything to say to him, so I politely said, "How are you doing, Easter Bunny?"

"I&#39;m doing fine, " he said back.


Suddenly I got excited as I realized I had completed both Tasks and unfortunately that woke me up.

----------


## i_speel_good

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=444606
Both tasks for me too&#33;  ::D:

----------


## Tsen

The Easter Bunny stole my f***ing pants.
Bastard.

----------


## i_speel_good

> The Easter Bunny stole my f***ing pants.
> Bastard.[/b]



*I lold.*
Wait a sec, you _have special pants for that activity?_

----------


## gguru1

I did the advanced task.   ::content::  

I was being chased throught the forest by Anti Video Game soilders (dont ask  :tongue2: ) when i thought, this is pretty crazy, I must be dreaming. I did an rc and became lucid. 

There was a pretty big tree nearby, so I tried to materialise a mirror using all kinds of ways. I tried voice commands, turning my back and expecting it to be there when i looked back, but nothing.
Then I remembered the tree task thingie, so I just forgot about the mirror and tried to possess the tree.

Basically I hugged the tree and tried to think plesent thoughts about my body melting into the tree and it worked pretty quickly. I couldnt see anything, but I could smell wood, and I could feel myself breathing through the leaves, but the clarity of the dream was lacking overall so I cant saw how much of the experience I was missing out on.

Then I jumped out fo the tree and tried spinning around to clarify the dream only to find myself back inside the college/laboratory I was previously escaping from. I went with the flow of the dream at this point and basically gave up  my my lucidity since the previously scheduled dream was pretty fun.  :tongue2:

----------


## i_speel_good

Where the hell is Seeker? (@ gguru1, the soldiers where Jack Thompson?)

----------


## gguru1

> Where the hell is Seeker? (@ gguru1, the soldiers where Jack Thompson?)[/b]



no, this person was a woman who was basically a "good" version of Jack Thompson, instead of being a closed minded zealot who hates gamers, she just wanted parents to be well informed of the content in games so they could choose wiesly for their children at their own discression

Jack Thompson overthrew her and started using the army for evil.

----------


## i_speel_good

Aha, I see.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *I lold.*
> Wait a sec, you _have special pants for that activity?_[/b]



  ::laughhard::  

I have a complaint.  The last two months, both tasks have been to make something appear (leprechauns, snakes, bunnies, trees) and then do something with them.  I do have a slim chance in hell of doing the tasks that just involve making myself do something myself (i.e., asking someone to be my valentine, jumping off a cliff, performing open-heart surgery) but I don&#39;t think it&#39;s fair to have both the easy and advanced task involve "conjuring" up something.

Yes, I&#39;m bitter.  I&#39;m sorry.  I know it&#39;s early, but I&#39;m already frustrated.  Since I evidently will never get into the exclusive club again, please take this into consideration in the future.  Some of us are trying but it&#39;s too hard&#33; Just tell me to do something&#33;  Not "find" this or that imaginary creature.  For the easy task at least.  And make the hard task harder&#33;  So people don&#39;t like just do them in the same dream in the first week&#33;  (No offense guys it&#39;s just because I&#39;m jealous.)

----------


## i_speel_good

> [/b]



  ::thanks::

----------


## Seeker

Sorry for being so late with your badges.  I&#39;ve got some stuff going on IRL right now.

Moonbeam, I&#39;ll take your suggestion and do something on a different theme next month for the basic task.

----------


## i_speel_good

For some reason I can&#39;t see the badge. (the pic)

----------


## Electus Somnium

> For some reason I can&#39;t see the badge. (the pic)[/b]



same here

----------


## Moonbeam

> Sorry for being so late with your badges.  I&#39;ve got some stuff going on IRL right now.
> 
> Moonbeam, I&#39;ll take your suggestion and do something on a different theme next month for the basic task.[/b]



Thanks.  I just have so much trouble making something appear, but I may be able to make myself do something.  Just whining.

I guess you&#39;re allowed to have a life.    ::wink::

----------


## ivey

_I think that was what he meant--he hasn&#39;t gotten around to doing any badges yet because he has stuff going on IRL. Unless I misunderstood, in which case I can&#39;t see mine either._

----------


## Seeker

> For some reason I can&#39;t see the badge. (the pic)[/b]



I need to ping Aphius again.  Am waiting on him to finish it.

----------


## i_speel_good

> I need to ping Aphius again.  Am waiting on him to finish it.[/b]



Okay   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Moonbeam

:Oops:  Umm, Seeker? I did the bunny task...on Easter I might add....  ::content::  ... so sorry for the complaints.  (Altho I still think it easier to "do" something than "find" something.)

EDIt:  I&#39;ll bold the task part--this is a long dream, sorry.  

I&#39;m at a park, near a lake. T and I are standing on top of a cliff with some other people. We are trying to decide if we want to go hiking with a group that is leaving. T playfully taps the back of guy (whom we don&#39;t know) who is standing near the edge of the cliff. I look at him and disapprovingly shake my head, and turn to leave. I start to wake up, and attempt DEILD almost without thinking about it. I see a vision of a path going thru a grassy field, winding down a hill. I move, bodyless, above the path for an instant, then I am in the scene, running down the hill (yay, I&#39;m so happy, and it feels great&#33 :wink2: . T is with me. We round a curve where I know the lake will be, and the scene opens up, not as a big expanse of water, as I was expecting, but with running streams, and rocks jutting out of the water, and pools between the rocks. We splash thru the shallow water. Everything is beautiful in the way that only a perfect day IRL or a lucid dream is. The sky is blue, the sun is shining, and the water is sparkling. I can see the mossy rocks in the water, and feel it on my feet and legs--very cold&#33; The water gets deeper and we wade for a little bit, then T dives in and swims. I hesitate because I think it will be too cold, but then I go ahead and it&#39;s not so bad. I follow T as he swims, and we come to a part where the water is rushing around a rock. He swims strongly into it, but I can&#39;t; the current is too powerful and I am pushed back. I am still perfectly lucid, and I know I should be able to, but it is so realistic I just can&#39;t do anything to change it. I grab an edge of the rock and pull myself out of the water. I am wearing only a pair of white panties. I stand in the sun, dripping with water, and admire the scenery, thankful for such an amazingly beautiful lucid dream. Random DC&#39;s are scattered here and there on the rocks, but they don&#39;t pay any attention to me, for which I&#39;m glad. T gets out of the water. I remember that I should try to do the lucid tasks. I think for a second and come up the easter bunny one, and I focus on the woods lining the shoreline, thinking that will be a good place to look. I try to think of the other task, but its not coming to me (as I stare at the trees). I think, is it to....Eat Pizza? Yes, that&#39;s it I decide, Eat Pizza. So I tell T, come on&#33; and head off over the rocks to the woods. I see a run-down shack, with people outside, scruffy kids and over-all clad adults. Hillbillies, I think, and we go to the shack and go in. It is bigger than it looks on the outside, and there are farm animals in it--chickens and goats and cows. *I see a woman, and I ask her, "Do you have any rabbits?" She says, yes, sure, goes to the corner, and comes back cradling a beautiful caramel-colored rabbit, which lies calmly in her arms. I pet it; its fur is amazingly soft. I look for signs that it may be an easter bunny, but I don&#39;t see any. I don&#39;t want to give up, since I&#39;ve made it so far, and I have an idea. I ask her, "Does this rabbit have any eggs? T snorts and gives me a look like, don&#39;t be an idiot. But the woman says, "Yes, it has several eggs in its nest." SCORE&#33;* I am just about to ask her if she has any pizza I can eat, when a man comes to us and says, "Come over here, I want to show you something." So T and I follow him to another corner of the shack. He takes a dusty red canister off the shelf where it sits with several others, removes a tight-fitting lid, and pulls out a small wriggling green thing. We lean in to look at it. It is a green rubber toy soldier, the kind where everything is the same color, the face and clothes and gun and everything; but it is alive, its is wiggling around and trying to get away. He holds it out to us, and we shrink back in horror. T yells, "Don&#39;t touch it&#33;" but I reach my hand out to take it. The man gives it to me. I am trying to hold it by the back so it can&#39;t get to me, but it is wiggling around, trying to hurt my hand. I feel a burning sensation, and I feel like it is sticking to my skin. I try to give it back to the man. He takes it, but it is stuck to my fingers and as it pulls away it really burns. I am shocked, and the man laughs and says, "That may bleed a little." He says to me, "You know how I made it? I pulled out three of my teeth and used them&#33;" He is laughing, and I see that his teeth are like green fangs, and when he opens his mouth there is no hole, it is just solid green rubber with the teeth molded on the front. I realize that he is made from the same material, with just a facade to make him appear human. (Start to wake up, try DEILD again, but I see only swirling ugly green faces with fangs, and I decide I don&#39;t want to be in that dream, and wake up).

----------


## GeetarGod

Think i did advanced a couple nights ago, but youll have to be the judge. Its about as good as i can do. I spontaneously became lucid, remembered the task, went out of my house to this forest. I went up to a tree adn relized i had absolutely no idea what i was supposed to do. So i just started to run as fast as i could straight into the trees. It took me 3 or 4 tries but finally i got this weird feeling (like being underwater) and somehow "became one with the tree."It sucked the nuts. It was pitch black and claustrophobic and i couldnt move or do anything so i started shouting "let me out&#33;" and then there was a light up high and i got pushed out and ended up landing on my head. It was like i was a pinecone or something. It was kinda cool, but not sure if it counts.

----------


## Clairity

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGG&#33;&#33;&#33; 

 :Pissed:   Ok, I did the lucid task.. but it was LAST MONTHS lucid task.  Well.. this was my first DECENT lucid dream in about two months so I&#39;m gonna write about it and you people are gonna read it.. DANG IT&#33;&#33;&#33;

<div align="center">** Clairity inhales taking a long slow cleansing breath and exhales all negativity **</div>
Alrighty then.. let&#39;s begin..

I realized I was dreaming and found myself outside in a sparcely wooded neighborhood.  For the life of me I couldn&#39;t think of the lucid tasks&#33;  I saw two women who were having a great time (i.e., both drunk) and I walked up to them and the words, "Do you know where I can find a leprechaun?" came out of my mouth&#33;

They both laughed stupidly and said, "Sure&#33;".  Well we walked around and looked into bushes for a while when one of the women said, "I know where we can look&#33;".

She took me to this small house and knocked on the door.

The door opened and there stood a leprechaun (basically he looked like a little person dressed primariy in green but he was my leprechaun)&#33;

I went inside and found myself in a small neatly furnished room.  It had two red leather chairs and a red leather loveseat, two end tables and a recliner that the leprechaun sat in.

My eyes were drawn to a framed picture on the end table near his recliner.  The picture was of the leprechaun dressed in his green outfit standing next to SANTA and a couple of his elves&#33;&#33;

I politely asked him if he worked with Santa as an elf at Christmas time and he merely smiled a knowing smile at me.

As I sat in one of the leather chairs I noticed a stuffed white lamb sitting on top of a book on the end table next to me.  It was about 3 1/2 inches long and was one of those stuffed lambs that had stitching for its eyes and mouth.  

I picked it up and noticed that it had a windup key on its side meaning that it played music.  I wound the key and held the lamb in my open right hand and it came to "life".  Remember it had no "mouth" only stitching.. but it began to sing "White Christmas " in Ella Fitzgerald&#39;s voice (for the uninformed.. Ella was a famous blues singer)&#33;&#33;

It was an absolutely beautiful experience&#33;&#33;  The lamb wrapped its front legs around my thumb while it sang and at least twice planted litle lamb kisses on my fingers&#33;&#33;  

I was so fascinated by this lamb.. that the leprechaun could have taken off his pants and done the macarana and I wouldn&#39;t have noticed&#33;&#33;

I decided to wake myself up from the dream at this point as I wanted to keep the memory of that lamb forever.

Soooo what was the very FIRST thought that came to me when I woke up? ... that the task was either finding the freakin&#39; Easter Bunny or makin&#39; out with a tree (or something like that).

Ah well, the month is still young.. and I shall try again&#33;

Thanks for reading..  I feel better now&#33;  ::content::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks for reading..  I feel better now&#33; [/b]



That was such a funny dream I think you should get credit&#33;

----------


## Clairity

> That was such a funny dream I think you should get credit&#33;[/b]



Aww, thanks Moonbeam and congrats on completing a "finding" lucid task (I knew you had it in ya)&#33;&#33;   ::wink::

----------


## zhine

I did the basic task last night and have a vague feeling I did the tree thing too, but I had so many things on my mind the second I woke up that I&#39;ve lost part of the dream  :Sad: 

Anyhow, I became lucid and was torn between finding a tree and trying a private remote viewing experiment. The next bit I can&#39;t remember   ::roll::   but I think the tree task won as I have a vague recollection of searching for one.

Something must have happened though as the next bit I remember is me thinking, ok, NOW I can look out for the bunny - it being Easter night and all. A bunny quite instantly hopped over to me, wished me happy Easter and (in response to me asking him) swore that yes, he was the easter bunny. This was a very normal looking, brown wild rabbit. I guess at least he had the skills to talk. But some free dream chocolate would&#39;ve been nice&#33;

He was keen to get on his way (off to visit another dreamer?&#33 :wink2:  so I just watched him hop away.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

He probably visited me in a dream I had Easter night, and I never realized it...  :Sad:   ::damnit::

----------


## long jetty

If I have a lucid this month that tree one will be something I definately have to try&#33;

----------


## Seeker

Badges coming soon.   :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Aww.. I must do the easy task as I want the cute widdle bunny badge&#33;&#33;

----------


## i_speel_good

> Badges coming soon.  [/b]



Yay&#33;  ::D: 
Oh, they&#39;re here.
Look at me, I&#39;m a tree&#33;

----------


## gguru1

BADGE GET&#33;

Thank you&#33;  ::D:

----------


## GeetarGod

Beat the easy one this morning. I was in the kitchen of this house in the middle of my dream and i remebered the task so i went outside and i saw these 3 big white bunnies with collars on tied to a tree. I walked up and ask which one was the easter bunny but they all looked behind me, so i turned around and on the roof of the house was a giant grey rabbit. It was fat and ugly and mean looking. I flew up to go talk to him but he jumped down and kicked me in the chest onto the ground. I looked up and he had this evil look and was walking striaght at me on two legs, real badass like. Sorta like Samuel L Jackson would if he was a pissed off rabbit. I woke up. He sure dun kicked ma ass   ::embarrassed::  .

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

I&#39;ll try that the next LD I get... Shame I didn&#39;t read this before this morning, would have tried it&#33; 
But I haven&#39;t been very good at finding stuff, anyway...

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Alright, I got the easy one done&#33;

I found myself at the mall, did a RC, and realized I was dreaming. I thought, "I bet the Easter bunny is behind me." so I turned around, and he was&#33; I walked up to him, and pulled off his head (it was just a costume, after all) to discover he was filled to the brim with chocolates and the occasional Christmas ornament. I pulled out a few chocolates, handed them out to my friends who were standing near by (ain&#39;t I nice?   ::wink::   ), popped his head back on and sent him on his way.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

My strategy is auto-suggestion, hopefully I can get my first LD _AND_ see the bunny all in one fell swoop.
I hung this image, 8.5x11 at the head of my bed, it&#39;s the last thing I look at before I go to dream. Wish me luck&#33;

It&#39;s that hypnotizin&#39; bunny...  hypnotizin&#39; bunny..
Hypnotizin&#39; bunny, sure feels good.. I can&#39;t dream I wish I could.
-David Wilcox (kinda sorta, eh?)

----------


## ivey

_Clairity--good job&#33; 

And I LOVE MY BUNNY&#33;  So cuute&#33;_

----------


## Lunalight

> Alright, I got the easy one done&#33;
> 
> I found myself at the mall, did a RC, and realized I was dreaming. I thought, "I bet the Easter bunny is behind me." so I turned around, and he was&#33; I walked up to him, and pulled off his head (it was just a costume, after all) to discover he was filled to the brim with chocolates and the occasional Christmas ornament. I pulled out a few chocolates, handed them out to my friends who were standing near by (ain&#39;t I nice?    ), popped his head back on and sent him on his way.[/b]



_That_ made me laugh.  Good job on the LD&#33;

----------


## ninja9578

I did the first one last night.  I walked outside of my apartment and decided to try it so I backed up and bumped right into him.  He was about a foot tall and surrounded by easter eggs.  Unfortunately the instant that I touched him he became a stuffed animal so I didn&#39;t get to do anything cool with him.  It&#39;s all in my dream journal.

----------


## eppy

i&#39;m extremely happy to announce that i completed the task, my first one  ::D: &#33;
okay, so it was night time and was in my backyard and our porch has like a balcony like thing about 8 feet from the ground and i jumped of it and ran down my driveway and across the street onto the sidewalk.I had some sort of night vision and i remembered the task of the month and right when i thought about it two brownish bunnies appeared and i asked the one if he was the easter bunny and it took him a minute and he said yes and I watched him hop around for a minute and then he disappeared. i wasn&#39;t in the mood to kill a cute bunny rabbit so i just watched him, ha.

----------


## Moonbeam

> i asked the one if he was the easter bunny and it took him a minute and he said yes and I watched him hop around for a minute and then he disappeared. i wasn&#39;t in the mood to kill a cute bunny rabbit so i just watched him, ha.[/b]



Congratulations&#33;  It&#39;s a great feeling, isn&#39;t it?  I wish my bunny would have talked, but he just layed there.  His fur was soft tho.

(And violence against DC&#39;s isn&#39;t required, it&#39;s just kind of prevalent around here for some reason&#33 :wink2:

----------


## the real pieman

i did the advanced task: i merged myself with the tree by jumping into it and then combining our souls, i could feel what it did and i was one with it....

----------


## Seeker

Congrats you guys&#33;

----------


## Casualtie

I doubt this will count, but here is my attempt at the beginner lucid task:





> ...
> 
> I really wanted to meet with my dream guide, so stepped in without any hesitation. My mom came out of no where and warned me of the dangers that accompanied such a device. I shrugged it off and gave the signal that I was all set to go. The man turned the machine off and I was back in my room.
> 
> A little irritated at the fact that I was alone, I thought of something to do. I tried to phase through the wall of my second story room and reanimate outside on the roof of my garage. I could barely get my entire head into the fall, and after about only ten or twenty seconds, gave up entirely. Still frustrated, I walked downstairs and faced the front door. *I remembered the two lucid tasks: find the Easter bunny and/or merge with a tree. Knowing my current level of dream control, I assumed that the latter would only lead to more aggravation.
> 
> I imagined the Easter bunny would be hopping around outside hiding eggs when I walked out into the culdesac. I opened the door and proceeded outside. To my excitement, there were Easter next to all of my neighbor&#39;s and my mailbox, although they weren&#39;t like regular Easter baskets. Instead of eggs and candy, they were filled with random objects and helium balloons. I scanned my surroundings for any signs of the Easter bunny and noticed motion to my left.
> 
> I was surprised to see a creature that resembled a balloon animal scampering around the grass. When I began to chase it; it hopped really high thinking that it could get away from me. I jumped up and grabbed it. I examined the creature. I thought it looked really cool and I wanted to remember what it looked like when I woke up so I could draw it, so I examined it closely for about five minutes. Unfortunately, I don&#39;t remember well enough to draw it accurately : (
> ...

----------


## slimslowslider

:yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum: 
 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum: 
 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum: 

Last night I had SIX LDs
&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

They all started the same - me escaping from a (forgotten) monster by flying through a wall and then flying around city streets at night.  Then more flying and then hot hot hot women, sometimes at the same time, with plenty of time to practice various techniques  ::bigteeth::  
Anyway I&#39;ll cut (censored?) to the tree bit.

Remembered the advanced task.

To the side of the street there was a small park with a big gnarled oak in the middle.
I flew down and landed several feet away.  The tree had a bum (&#33;?) - must&#39;ve been the previous dreams seeping in...

I thought it might be difficult to &#39;merge&#39; and wondered if the tree would mind.  So I started doing a Qi Gong (Chinese energy work) exercise called &#39;Embrace Tree&#39;.  No sooner had I started than I felt myself being drawn in by the tree.  Brief thoughts of the scene from Fellowship of the Ring where Old Man Willow &#39;ate&#39; ?Pippin sprang to mind - but all seemed OK. 

Everything went darkest brown.  The wonderful scent of resin, roots and earth filled my world.  There were also two sounds: the first a repeating bell/ gong - Tibetan? - a high, crystal clear note, quite sublime; the second was a buzz/ hum like the sounds of a large spaceship.

I couldn&#39;t move my trunk, but my arms and legs seemed less restrained - although confined by grooves or channels - difficult to explain.  The other main feeling was that of upwards movement - slow, powerful and relentless.  As I grew/ moved upwards my arms became freer, and my fingers and toes started to tingle.

I became aware that I was not alone - I wondered if there were other DV members in there, but couldn&#39;t see or feel anything.  I then wondered if it might be the tree itself.  I tried to reach out to communicate with it - but it seemed like by now I WAS the tree.

At this point I woke, a little dissapointed to not have stayed with it, but too excited to not want to write it down straight away, and to relive the memory.  

Great task&#33;  I feel elated and yet very grounded...

----------


## Clairity

> Everything went darkest brown.  The wonderful scent of resin, roots and earth filled my world.  There were also two sounds: the first a repeating bell/ gong - Tibetan? - a high, crystal clear note, quite sublime; the second was a buzz/ hum like the sounds of a large spaceship.
> 
> I couldn&#39;t move my trunk, but my arms and legs seemed less restrained - although confined by grooves or channels - difficult to explain.  The other main feeling was that of upwards movement - slow, powerful and relentless.  As I grew/ moved upwards my arms became freer, and my fingers and toes started to tingle.[/b]



Great visual description&#33;&#33;





> I became aware that I was not alone - I wondered if there were other DV members in there, but couldn&#39;t see or feel anything.[/b]



LOL.. that would too funny&#33;&#33;  You get in a tree and it&#39;s already occupied&#33;&#33;





> Great task&#33;  I feel elated and yet very grounded...[/b]



"Elated and yet very grounded" (a very appropriate way to feel after merging with a tree)&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

Very cool, slimslowslider.

----------


## slimslowslider

Thanks folks  :smiley: 
Still feeling happy and... tree-like...  
I want to go back&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Seeker

Way cool&#33;  I was hoping someone would become as involed as totally as you did, full experience&#33;  Man, soo cool&#33;

----------


## three and four

Better late than never. Merged with a bush last night (that counts, right?).

Woke after about 5 and a half hours sleep, stayed up only ten minutes, but went for WILD. It worked. 

Lucid:

I was standing on a balcony, high up above a garden. Nice colors, clear sunny day. I decide to float down to the vegetation (and not swoop down excitedly, as this could wake me up). I land next to a tall round bush, and decide that this being close enough to a tree I could attempt a merge.

I sort of walk into it & morph into it. I end up upside down, but knowing that Im the bush

Thats about it really. Nothing more spectacular than that for me&#33; Not too sure what happened after this, but had at least one other lucid after that (or was it before?).

----------


## Twoshadows

> I sort of walk into it & morph into it. I end up upside down, but knowing that Im the bush[/b]



Cool....I felt like I was upside down, too, when I merged with my tree. I wonder what it is with "merging" that makes us feel this way.  :smiley:  

Good job.

And it is good to know that bushes work too. I almost tried to merge with a vine, but wasn&#39;t sure I could make it work. 
 ::content::

----------


## three and four

Thanks&#33; I would guess that it is possible to merge with pretty much anything by sort of morphing into it. But I suppose that it might be necessary to adapt size by first shrinking down or "growing up" (something I&#39;ve not tried but have read about others doing...).


Interesting that you also ended up upside down&#33; Must see if that happens with other mergers...

----------


## legbuh

Back in the game&#33;

It&#39;s been a while.. missed the last couple Tasks, but last night, I took care of both the basic and advanced in one shot.  

It started out as a DILD.  Dreaming and noticed a DC and her hair was different (ie cut short).  Immediatly became lucid and grabbed her and had some fun, woke up, and re-entered as a WILD (or it may have been a FA and just continued back in, but it felt like a WILD because I had more control, remembered things from WL, etc...)

So I&#39;m talking to a friend and I remembered the tasks.  I told my friend "watch this, I&#39;m going to will the easter bunny in to my dream..."  I tried and tried, but nothing.  My friend was looking at me oddly.  So then I had an idea&#33;

I asked my friend to will the easter bunny in.  I thought if anyone could do anything, it would be a DC...  sure enough.. poof.. there it was.  We poked it and prodded it and tipped it&#39;s basket of eggs...  we both started laughing like we did when we were younger.  IT was cool.

Then I remembered the expert portion and told my friend about that.  We were sitting up on a picnic bench in a park.  I jumped off next to a tree and stood next to a tree with my arms held out straight and tried to merge with it (it was just a small sappling about 10 feet tall, with a trunk about 5 inches).

I remember the WEIRDEST feeling and looked at my hands and I had small twigs with leaves growing out of my fingers, then arms...  it FELT SO WEIRD&#33;  So I stopped and shook my body and the branches fell to the ground.  

I then woke up and smiled because I hadn&#39;t been lucid for a month or so.  I actually think the reason is I&#39;m not resting as well because my wife says my snoring is getting a lot worse and I think that wakes me up.  But last night I did try some of that snore spray and it may have helped enough for me to be lucid just long enough.

----------


## Clairity

> So I&#39;m talking to a friend and I remembered the tasks.  I told my friend "watch this, I&#39;m going to will the easter bunny in to my dream..."  I tried and tried, but nothing.  My friend was looking at me oddly.  So then I had an idea&#33;
> 
> I asked my friend to will the easter bunny in.  I thought if anyone could do anything, it would be a DC...  sure enough.. poof.. there it was.[/b]



Ok.. that&#39;s an approach I never thought of.. asking the dream character to make something happen&#33;  Very good&#33;





> I remember the WEIRDEST feeling and looked at my hands and I had small twigs with leaves growing out of my fingers, then arms...  it FELT SO WEIRD&#33;  So I stopped and shook my body and the branches fell to the ground.[/b]



You didn&#39;t just merge with a tree.. you started to become a tree&#33;&#33;  How cool is that?&#33;?&#33;

----------


## legbuh

Ya, I don&#39;t know where I came up with that idea.  I could tell my clarity wasn&#39;t 100%, nor control.  I didn&#39;t want to wake up by trying to focus too hard (which is happening more often).  I thought hey, why should I do all the work&#33;  LOL&#33;  

I think part of it is like in the Matrix, if you don&#39;t believe it will happen, it won&#39;t.  If you&#39;re unsure, it won&#39;t happen.  Well, I remember thinking the DC isn&#39;t me (although it is) so I had no doubts that the DC could will in the easter bunny&#33;  lol..  Can&#39;t wait to try it with my DL (my dream lover...lol...)  Have a DC will her in... mmm...  :wink2: 

As for the tree, that was the creepiest feeling I&#39;ve ever felt in a dream.  And I&#39;ve had a screwdriver thrust through my scrotum while sitting in a car in a dream before (sorry to be so graphic, but this was a LONG time ago and probably one of the first times I became lucid, right after that happened.. lol).

I have a feeling if I wouldn&#39;t have stopped and "shaken off" the branches growing out of me, I would have become quite a tree... just didn&#39;t feel right.. lol&#33;

----------


## Clairity

> I&#39;ve had a *screwdriver thrust through my scrotum* while sitting in a car in a dream before (sorry to be so graphic, but this was a LONG time ago and probably one of the first times I became lucid, right after that happened.. lol).[/b]



OMG.. I know you were *praying* that you were dreaming&#33;&#33;  

Hey.. let&#39;s make this a new "reality check"&#33;   (ok.. maybe not).   ::bigteeth::

----------


## legbuh

LOL&#33;  I remember that dream SO vividly...  It is one of the dreams that sparked my interest in LDing... because I remember taking control after "it didn&#39;t hurt" and doing some weird stuff... then a few years later when the internet started finding a LDing newsgroup after searching for what it was I had actually done.. lol&#33;

----------


## Seeker

Gawd, that hurts just thinking about it&#33;

----------


## Beryl

Hey, I&#39;m kinda new here... been a member for a few weeks, but haven&#39;t really posted much. Last night I found this topic and was really excited about it. So I went to sleep and I completed the first task&#33; I have a dream journal but I haven&#39;t posted this dream there yet - okay, so like others, the lucid parts will be in blue.

This is hard to remember because I dreamed this in the middle of the night, and my roommate woke me up so I actually remember it&#33;

I forget what I was doing before, but all of a sudden it was very imperative that I find a church to attend. I was in the suburbs. There was smallish roads and huge houses all round. In between the sidewalk and the street were patches of grass with trees in there. I couldn&#39;t see ANY churches. I was getting anxious. So I mustered everything and jumped up, up, and stayed up as I swung all around to see if I could find any steeples. As I hovered far above the ground, I saw one. I started flying toward it. 

Somewhere along the way, I got distracted or couldn&#39;t keep up the flying anymore. I landed near the church and realized that every church I&#39;ve ever gone to didn&#39;t have a steeple. Somehow this caused me to "wake up" into lucidity.

I got really excited because everything around me got clearer and I walked of my own accord. I saw the trees and remembered the second task. I thought that I&#39;d try that second, I was afraid of getting stuck in there and not being able to complete the first one. So I called out, "Hey Easter bunny&#33; Easter bunny&#33;&#33;&#33;" I didn&#39;t see anything. I was expecting a giant bunny, you know, the kind where the people are dressed up like them, in the malls? But a simple white haired bunny rabbit hopped out. At first I didn&#39;t believe that it was the Easter bunny. Then I decided to experiment. It started hopping away, so I followed it. I grabbed its ears and let it drag me along. Comfortably, I reflected upon what I should do next. I yelled out, "If you&#39;re the Easter bunny, then give me some chocolate eggs&#33;" (Now, I hate those eggs. I can&#39;t remember what they&#39;re called. Then or now. But this was the bunny from their commercial&#33; Does anyone know what I&#39;m talking about?) Well, the bunny laid some chocolate eggs, but they were pure chocolate. I was happy and ate them. 

Then my roommate knocked over the lamp as she was trying to return to her bed and I woke up. I think it helped that I ate some of my easter candy last night, before I went to sleep.

What do I do now? In terms of the task stuff...

----------


## Clairity

> I thought that I&#39;d try that second, I was afraid of getting stuck in there and not being able to complete the first one. So I called out, "Hey Easter bunny&#33; Easter bunny&#33;&#33;&#33;" I didn&#39;t see anything. I was expecting a giant bunny, you know, the kind where the people are dressed up like them, in the malls? But a simple white haired bunny rabbit hopped out. At first I didn&#39;t believe that it was the Easter bunny. Then I decided to experiment. It started hopping away, so I followed it. I grabbed its ears and let it drag me along. Comfortably, I reflected upon what I should do next. I yelled out, "If you&#39;re the Easter bunny, then give me some chocolate eggs&#33;" (Now, I hate those eggs. I can&#39;t remember what they&#39;re called. Then or now. But this was the bunny from their commercial&#33; Does anyone know what I&#39;m talking about?) Well, the bunny laid some chocolate eggs, but they were pure chocolate. I was happy and ate them. [/color][/b]



First welcome&#33;

The chocolate eggs I think you&#39;re talking about are "Cadburry" eggs:  

You grabbed the ears of the Cadbury bunny  and it was able to drag you along?  

That had to be quite a sight&#33;&#33;    ::bigteeth::  

Congrats on completing the task&#33;&#33;

----------


## Clairity

Whew.. cutting it kinda close but this morning I did the advanced task (sorta)..

I became lucid and found myself outside in an open field. I remembered the Easter Bunny task and yelled out, "I want to see the Easter Bunny&#33;"  I looked in the distance and saw two furry creatures.  I happily ran up to them but when I got there I discovered (to my distaste) that they were human shaped and sized furry beings   :Eek:  (and not particularly Easterly nor attractive).   In fact.. they looked downright hostile so I decided to turn my attention to the "tree" task.

I don&#39;t remember how I ended up in an "office building"   ::hrm::  (oh yeah.. they&#39;ll be trees aplenty in here&#33 :wink2:  

I just knew that finding a tree was going to be a challenge but, to my delight, there were a couple of tall potted trees in the rotunda (I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever written or even said that word before.. RO-TUN-DA).  ::content::  

Anyhoo, I went up to one and tried to "merge" with it but only got a portion of myself in&#33;  I&#39;m a size "8" not a size "-2"&#33;&#33;  These were the trees where the trunk is about 4 inches around&#33;  I sincerely wish it had been bigger as I felt nothing "merge-like".. just awkward.   ::disconcerted::  

As people were begining to stare  :Oops:  .. I decided it would be best to back slowly away from the tree.

I then ended up in a "non-lucid" dream eating waffles (which were really good by the way)&#33; 

Tah-dah and the end&#33;&#33;

 :OK Bye now:

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I think maybe the chocolate eggs in question are mini-eggs? The commercial with the bok-bok bunny?

I love those things, we went through a &#036;10 bag of them this Easter... Yow&#33;

----------


## slimslowslider

Congratulations all&#33;

Just found this...

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats, Clairity&#33;  You barely got in under the wire, but you did both of them&#33; (well the tree one was sort of lame but I think it counts.  Way better than I did with it.)

----------


## Clairity

Thanks Moonbeam&#33;  Yep.. I cut it kinda close but I made it&#33;  I really like your &#39;bunny&#39; avatar tho&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks Moonbeam&#33;  Yep.. I cut it kinda close but I made it&#33;  I really like your &#39;bunny&#39; avatar tho&#33;[/b]



It&#39;s only a bunny for a couple more days; in May it will be a walking-tree riding koala.  

Whoops...hope I didn&#39;t give anything away about next month&#39;s task...  ::wink::

----------


## Lunalight

> Well, the bunny laid some chocolate eggs, but they were pure chocolate. I was happy and ate them. [/b]



Whew&#33;  You&#39;re lucky those were chocolate.  ::hrm::    I wouldn&#39;t have eaten them, LOL.   ::wink::

----------


## Swikity

Alright, I had my second LD last night.

I was at the mall with some friends, and I saw that dirty looking easter bunny that you commonly see in malls; you know, wearing those ugly suits that look like pieces of shit?

Anyways, I took a kinder egg out of his basket, opened it up to find a small razor blade inside.
I cut off the head of the suit to find a midget on stilts inside.
My friend, who was playing baketball at the time (?) cuts open his ball, and removes a leather mask from the inside. 
My friend put on the mask, then for some weird reason the midget starts making these groaning noises, then his head twists off.
Then a security gaurd came up and proceeded to play in the midget&#39;s spilled guts and brain juice.
It seemed normal in the dream, but when I woke up, I was laughing my ass off.

----------


## arby

In before the lock =P

----------

